# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Badanie EEG

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Od około 3 miesięcy czuję się fatalnie, ciągłe zmeczenie, ból glowy, a raz straciłam przytomność. Dlatego poszłam do lekarza rodzinnego i dostałam od razu skierowanie do neurologa. A jak byłam u neurologa to nic nie wyszło niepokojącego, dostałam skierowanie na badanie EEG. Czy ktoś z Was miała robione takie badanie? Czy mam się jakoś przygotować?

----------

